# Jackdaw Fledglings - Help Needed



## ViktorWynd (May 31, 2014)

- a farmer has just given me three jackdaw fledglings he found in a barn (next to a couple who had already died)
- i've got them in a cardboard box with straw in on a heat pad
- thus far i've fed them mince & scramble egg - opening their mouths and shoving down their throats with my fingers, they've started to gawp a bit,
- but i've never done this before - any help on feeding/housing much appreciated
- i'm planning to keep them as pets


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

You may find some help here

hhttp://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Man/AvianHusbandryTechniques/UKBHusbIndTech/HR_Av_Corvids.htmttp://

You will enjoy them i raised a few as a kid and they where great.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Erm... no sorry but you really cannot keep them as pets! They are wild animals and should be in the wild. Please get them to your nearest wildlife rehabilitator as soon as possible and they will get them sorted ready for a life where they should be - ie not as pets. Even if you had said you intended to hand rear them so they are fit for release, this is very difficult to do and should not be attempted except by experienced rehabilitators (especially concerning corvids).

You may find the following links useful in aiding you to find someone to take the jackdaws (otherwise Google wildlife rescue centres UK)

Wildlife rehabilitation - Rehabilitation centres - Orphaned animals
RSPCA wildlife centres - Rescue, rehabilitation, release & tracking
Home - British Wildlife Rehabilitation Council
The Index of UK Animal Sanctuaries and Rescue Centres

The RSPB: Advice: Baby birds
Young birds - What to do with orphaned animals - Wildlife
Wildlife laws - Wildlife - All about animals


----------

